# Farewell Rex



## München (Jan 5, 2010)

Yesterday we have said goodbye to our family pet/family member Rex von Deltahaus. I am grateful that he was part of our lives for 12.5 years. I brought him into the house when he was 8 weeks old back in June 2003 and have carried his body out of the house yesterday.

Didn't anticipate this to hurt this bad. Thinking about him and the times we had together is very hard not to cry. I am attaching a picture from his prime years when he was about 4 years old. Due to his allergies he was put on prednisone about 5 years ago, and I am truly thankful that he made it this far.

Over the last couple of months he had a hard time going outside down the stairs and since this Sunday he wasn't able to get up at all. We had to make a touch decision and have called a mobile vet to come to the house to put him to sleep. As they were administering the drug, I was kissing the top of his head the whole time. Rest in peace my friend. Love you forever.


----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss, he was a beautiful boy


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. RIP Rex.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

What a gorgeous strong looking dog. I know how hard this hurts. It makes me cry, just thinking about it. You both are lucky to have been together for this long.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

So very sorry, it's heartbreaking when we lose one. It's obvious that Rex had a wonderful life, knew he was well-loved and then got to go to sleep peacefully in your arms for the last time. As long as you remember him and keep him in your heart, Rex will never truly die. Run free, precious boy.


----------



## jkristia (Jun 7, 2007)

Sorry for your loss. I know how it hurts. He was a beautiful dog.


----------



## München (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone on the kind words!


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Rex was a very handsome boy! Cherish the memories.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

So sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy!! RIP Rex.


----------



## charger (Jan 29, 2008)

Sorry for your loss.
12.5 is a long time, but nowhere near long enough.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

So sorry for your loss.....12 seems to be the age where you have to know you are going to have to let them go   

They are never with us long enough....

Lee


----------



## Romany (Apr 22, 2014)

Sorry for your loss,Rex was a beautiful GS.
My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss. 
Sheilah


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Iam so sorry for your loss. Rex was a very handsome boy . It is obvious he was greatly loved. Run free Rex run free.
Maggi


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss of Rex.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. He reminds me of my last shepherd. I tell stories to my kids of all my pets that I lost so their names will always be remembered.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. Great looking dog.


----------

